# how important is having a good job to a female?



## Ronnie (Aug 18, 2021)

let me start of by saying that I gave up on college. I hated everything about it and didn’t really feel like I was learning anything or going anywhere. The people around me told me it didn’t matter if I learn that what really mattered was getting the piece of paper.

It still didn’t seem like a good deal. I get that piece of paper and then I start wagecucking pulling 40-80 hour works week. Working an office job maybe pulling 50k and then I grind my way to the top and then maybe in my late twenties hopefully be enjoying 6 figures. The whole ordeal was just a lot of effort, intellect, and time. As a subhuman I can’t afford any of that.

Now I wonder if I made the huge mistake. Maybe wagecucking and trying to grind for 100k was a good idea. Could a man with such a career get females? I always coped that 100k would be unimpressive. A women wants a man who’s pulling really insane numbers. With modern women you need hardcore ascension. Being above average does not cut it. You really need to be at your top game. But maybe that way of thinking was wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Aug 18, 2021)

just say you "invested in dogecoin" she'll instantly suck ur cock.


----------



## Deleted member 7785 (Aug 18, 2021)

you can get a girlfriend by wagecucking but you will never be desirable and love by females


----------



## Ronnie (Aug 18, 2021)

youngjahu said:


> you can get a girlfriend by wagecucking but you will never be desirable and love by females


dang bro. I really should have kept at it in college and try finding a solid job


PingPong said:


> just say you "invested in dogecoin" she'll instantly suck ur cock.


the whole crypto meme and dropping out of college is part of the reason why my life is so shit (not trying to shift the blame, entirely me fault I fell for crap)


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 19, 2021)

Betabuxxing is a real mating strategy. It works, but you're signing up to be used and disrespected. Focus on looksmaxxing first for genuine desire.


----------



## HumidVent (Aug 19, 2021)

I have a good job making over 6 figures and I was not able to get any female attention, I had to cope with escorts. 

It's only when I had my surgery and fillers when I started getting attention. 

So based on my experience your career is absolutely meaningless in terms of getting women.


----------



## quakociaptockh (Aug 19, 2021)

Just larp, lol.


----------



## germanlooks (Aug 19, 2021)

For LTRs it definitely matters. And the less good looking you are the more it matters obv.


----------



## Ronnie (Aug 19, 2021)

HumidVent said:


> I have a good job making over 6 figures and I was not able to get any female attention, I had to cope with escorts.
> 
> It's only when I had my surgery and fillers when I started getting attention.
> 
> So based on my experience your career is absolutely meaningless in terms of getting women.


bro that is brutal but what about being rich in general. I’m talking about 5M Networth. That’s gotta mean something to a female.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 19, 2021)

Money, by itself has no worth to females, but if you can use money to get surgeries/status it's worth it


----------



## grimy (Aug 19, 2021)

Title matters more than the money itself to females tbh. They like to brag about their boyfriends. Better off being a firefighter or police officer than making 6 figures in an office in their minds.


----------



## HumidVent (Aug 19, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> bro that is brutal but what about being rich in general. I’m talking about 5M Networth. That’s gotta mean something to a female.


Yeah I'm thinking you would have to be extremely rich for it to matter. A 6 figure income and bank account isn't enough these days.


----------



## R@m@ (Aug 19, 2021)

LTR cuck= well paid wagecucking NT job

STr slayer= drug dealer,robber,businessman, athlete


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 19, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> Just larp, lol.


Exactly this. Be good looking first but you can larp as anything you want. Larpmaxxing is legit


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 20, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Money, by itself has no worth to females, but if you can use money to get surgeries/status it's worth it


it has to gold diggers


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 20, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> let me start of by saying that I gave up on college


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 20, 2021)

Very
looks come first
but job is insanely valuable, money is underrated.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Very
> looks come first
> but job is insanely valuable, money is underrated.


Only if 25+. Girls until 25 look at men with good jobs as sugar daddies and fuck hot guys on the side. Once they're older they will start to look at you as a husband.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Only if 25+. Girls until 25 look at men with good jobs as sugar daddies and fuck hot guys on the side. Once they're older they will start to look at you as a husband.


no
a good job is valuable at any age keep coping

looks come first
but job is undoubtedly a terra halo, especially if you're younger and making 6 figures at age 22 when most men are in dead end office jobs.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> no
> a good job is valuable at any age keep coping
> 
> looks come first
> but job is undoubtedly a terra halo, especially if you're younger and making 6 figures at age 22 when most men are in dead end office jobs.


I've had internships at tech companies and does nothing. Just another possible betabuxx for low tier beckies with slut phenos that want you to chase and simp for them.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> no
> a good job is valuable at any age keep coping
> 
> looks come first
> but job is undoubtedly a terra halo, especially if you're younger and making 6 figures at age 22 when most men are in dead end office jobs.


why are you all indians coping so hard with careers and jobs and salary


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I've had internships at tech companies and does nothing. Just another possible betabuxx for low tier beckies with slut phenos that want you to chase and simp for them.


nigger you are just a mentalcel fakecel
you are 6'7 and still incel somehow jfl


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 20, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> why are you all indians coping so hard with careers and jobs and salary


why are you looksmaxxers coping with looks only when you need L, M, S to be a competitive dating option jfl. you retards act like chads are in dead end office jobs, you will need money to compete because good looking men also make good money and also have status 

read again, i already said looks come first
but money matters alot. Having a high paying job as a man is a halo


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> nigger you are just a mentalcel fakecel
> you are 6'7 and still incel somehow jfl


No. I have a soft boyish face and jaw with a big forehead and nose to ruin any prettyboy potential. Top it off with a recessed maxilla resulting in a flat face and you have a 6'7" incel.

I'm treated like a leper IRL. I have Rami Malek eye area with 0 jawline and flat cheeks.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> No. I have a soft boyish face and jaw with a big forehead and nose to ruin any prettyboy potential. Top it off with a recessed maxilla resulting in a flat face and you have a 6'7" incel.


nigga
dnrd you are 6'7 you cant be incel lmao, you can literally get height fetishists like nothing


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> nigga
> dnrd you are 6'7 you cant be incel lmao, you can literally get height fetishists like nothing


No such thing as a "height fetishist". Even if there were a small percentage, they'd choose a guy who's a few inches shorter or even the same height as me with a normie face. I look like a slavic Scottie Pippen without the hollow cheeks. Where tf are all the "height fetishists"?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> why are you looksmaxxers coping with looks only when you need L, M, S to be a competitive dating option jfl. you retards act like chads are in dead end office jobs, you will need money to compete because good looking men also make good money and also have status
> 
> read again, i already said looks come first
> but money matters alot. Having a high paying job as a man is a halo


yeah career and money might matter in marriage/ltr situation but absolutely wont matter in pump and dumps when you are good looking.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 20, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> yeah career and money might matter in marriage/ltr situation but absolutely wont matter in pump and dumps when you are good looking.


yes nigga but when you are good looking chances are you also have a good high paying job
women stsill want to fuck a good looking *high status and money guy*

All of that compounds into smv
looks first but money matters a lot


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 20, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> let me start of by saying that I gave up on college. I hated everything about it and didn’t really feel like I was learning anything or going anywhere. The people around me told me it didn’t matter if I learn that what really mattered was getting the piece of paper.
> 
> It still didn’t seem like a good deal. I get that piece of paper and then I start wagecucking pulling 40-80 hour works week. Working an office job maybe pulling 50k and then I grind my way to the top and then maybe in my late twenties hopefully be enjoying 6 figures. The whole ordeal was just a lot of effort, intellect, and time. As a subhuman I can’t afford any of that.
> 
> Now I wonder if I made the huge mistake. Maybe wagecucking and trying to grind for 100k was a good idea. Could a man with such a career get females? I always coped that 100k would be unimpressive. A women wants a man who’s pulling really insane numbers. With modern women you need hardcore ascension. Being above average does not cut it. You really need to be at your top game. But maybe that way of thinking was wrong.


Who cares what women want. A girl you have to have a job to get is not worth having. I never went to college and I'm doing just fine. Lived a very kush work life and traveled the world. Not looking to continue any formal education.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> No such thing as a "height fetishist". Even if there were a small percentage, they'd choose a guy who's a few inches shorter or even the same height as me with a normie face. I look like a slavic Scottie Pippen without the hollow cheeks. Where tf are all the "height fetishists"?


every female is a height fetishist jfl at your iQ holy shit

women want taller men more than men wnating shorter women
literally just go on tiktok for height fetishists
every single female wants a tall guy you're legit 6'7 mentalcel bro


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> every female is a height fetishist jfl at your iQ holy shit
> 
> women want taller men more than men wnating shorter women
> literally just go on tiktok for height fetishists
> every single female wants a tall guy you're legit 6'7 mentalcel bro


I expected this from a 0 life experience 17 year old.

Go to any college campus and look at the couples. Don't go to a city where all the 30 year old girls want a tall betabuxx for tall kids. Every single couple is either a short prettyboy or a 6'1-6'2" maesthetic guy. The really tall guys aren't in demand unless they have athlete halo, especially if they are below average facially.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 20, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I expected this from a 0 life experience 17 year old.
> 
> Go to any college campus and look at the couples. Don't go to a city where all the 30 year old girls want a tall betabuxx for tall kids. Every single couple is either a short prettyboy or a 6'1-6'2" maesthetic guy. The really tall guys aren't in demand unless they have athlete halo, especially if they are below average facially.


caging at the fact all you have to refute me is call me a 17 year old with 0 experience when height is extremely valuable to your smv, dominant perception and attractiveness to women

dude
you are 6'7
thats 99.952 percentile in the US 




you cannot be incel sorry my nigga, all your surgeries you get are pure cope, you can easily get gf and slay. at that height face doesn't even matter.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> caging at the fact all you have to refute me is call me a 17 year old with 0 experience when height is extremely valuable to your smv, dominant perception and attractiveness to women
> 
> dude
> you are 6'7
> ...


Such cope. Show me an example of a tall ugly guy dating an attractive girl who isn't rich/famous *who's under the age of 22*. Height is not even comparable to face. These guys have 1/10,000,000 height and are dating fat low tier beckies who only wanted them once she was ready to have kids:






The guy on the right is 6'11" and face and frame mogs me and is dating a fat caked up Asian girl:






Height means nothing without a good face.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 20, 2021)

Looks > Status >>> Money. Its down to the individual. Location also matters, if your culture expects you to provide for the family, while the woman stays at home your job will matter more. 

Having a good job is for personal gain. After you can live a comfortable life, money is cope in my opinion. The main benefit of having a good job is that you enter upper class circles, giving you access to high class women. 

I think hypergamy is the main driving force of wanting a good job. It is socially acceptable for women to act hypergamous. Whereas it isn't acceptable for men to act this way. I am sure if this wasn't the case, you would see a huge spike in sugar mommy's. 

I think the main issue with hypergamy is that if your from two completely different economic backgrounds, if one party ascends the other person is basically forced to fund their lifestyle.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 20, 2021)

There are literal homeless guys that get picked up by foids just because they're good looking.

Having a job, a car, your own place etc. is stuff that applies to non-chads. They break these rules for Chad. all that shit goes out the window when you're GL.


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 21, 2021)

youngjahu said:


> you can get a girlfriend by wagecucking but you will never be desirable and love by females


Yeah basically this. A job/money means absolutely ZERO to females, the day men realise this and LDAR, the world will be much better. 

I met a JBW once who was a waiter, and short and he told me in the last year he had slayed easily 50 noodlewhores, thanks to his jaw...


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Aug 22, 2021)

Chose a High Female Interaction Job 

Just Lol at STEMcels who work in isolated labs, factories or offices filled by Baljeets


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Aug 23, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> Betabuxxing is a real mating strategy. It works, but you're signing up to be used and disrespected. Focus on looksmaxxing first for genuine desire.


This.

First looksmaxx,

Also no matter what autists tell you on the forum about it all being looks. Your job MATTERS, money matters to them significantly


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 23, 2021)

Henry_Gandy said:


> This.
> 
> First looksmaxx,
> 
> Also no matter what autists tell you on the forum about it all being looks. Your job MATTERS, money matters to them significantly


Trust me it doesn't matter one bit, foids hook up with guys with no job and 100k of unserviceable debt all the time, u need to stop spreading red and blue pills.

Yes you are right a job matters for YOURSELF, to give yourself some quality of life. It doesn't matter one little bit to foids looking to hook up, and if anything is a negative cos guys with good careers tend to be quite balanced in their risk appetite and overthink things which detracts from being NT and carefree


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 24, 2021)

Frauding a job/career/income is the easiest thing there is lmao. Even more so if you smash at her place.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 24, 2021)

If you can't reach a high enough looks level, money is necessary for whoremaxing and possibly finding a virgin for LTR.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 24, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> Betabuxxing is a real mating strategy. It works, but you're signing up to be used and disrespected. Focus on looksmaxxing first for genuine desire.


Looks alone won't protect a man from being betabuxxed. Gotta stay grounded.


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 24, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Trust me it doesn't matter one bit, foids hook up with guys with no job and 100k of unserviceable debt all the time, u need to stop spreading red and blue pills.
> 
> Yes you are right a job matters for YOURSELF, to give yourself some quality of life. It doesn't matter one little bit to foids looking to hook up, and if anything is a negative cos guys with good careers tend to be quite balanced in their risk appetite and overthink things which detracts from being NT and carefree


This is very based.


----------



## andy9432 (Aug 24, 2021)

It matters for betabuxxing, but it does not matter for primal attraction


----------



## TheAnomaly (Aug 24, 2021)

ST. Not. 
LT. somewhat.


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 27, 2021)

thereallegend said:


> Betabuxxing is a real mating strategy. It works, but you're signing up to be used and disrespected. Focus on looksmaxxing first for genuine desire.


Most guys barely increase their psl by looksmaxing, they end up looking uncanny 

betabuxxing is a great solution for lots of guys imo @Copeful


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 27, 2021)

its simple, the more you have as a man the better girls you will be able to get

1. looks 2. status 3. money

so yes its important especially if u want to have a family in the future


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Aug 27, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> let me start of by saying that I gave up on college. I hated everything about it and didn’t really feel like I was learning anything or going anywhere. The people around me told me it didn’t matter if I learn that what really mattered was getting the piece of paper.
> 
> It still didn’t seem like a good deal. I get that piece of paper and then I start wagecucking pulling 40-80 hour works week. Working an office job maybe pulling 50k and then I grind my way to the top and then maybe in my late twenties hopefully be enjoying 6 figures. The whole ordeal was just a lot of effort, intellect, and time. As a subhuman I can’t afford any of that.
> 
> Now I wonder if I made the huge mistake. Maybe wagecucking and trying to grind for 100k was a good idea. Could a man with such a career get females? I always coped that 100k would be unimpressive. A women wants a man who’s pulling really insane numbers. With modern women you need hardcore ascension. Being above average does not cut it. You really need to be at your top game. But maybe that way of thinking was wrong.



It does not matter unless you are dead broke and can’t afford to Looksmax and take care of yourself.

Don’t cope with a super stressful high paying job. Won’t get u women.


----------



## thereallegend (Aug 27, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Most guys barely increase their psl by looksmaxing, they end up looking uncanny
> 
> betabuxxing is a great solution for lots of guys imo @Copeful


Debatable


----------



## Deleted member 15064 (Aug 27, 2021)

always tell a girl you work in finance


----------

